# NFL Football season 100th season!! Watch Promo with Betty White Cameo



## Marie5656 (Aug 31, 2019)

*Sunday Night Football...Packers Vs Bears.  And B-dawg.  LOL*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166518015724150784


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 1, 2019)

HI Marie,thanks for posting this,LOL!
I'm not a pro football fan,but I do love Betty White,she's funny. She's like the 'energized bunny' she keeps going&going.She'll turn 98 in Jan


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 19, 2019)

Loved it! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 19, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> Loved it! Thanks for posting this.



She is pretty bad-ass, isn't she??


----------

